# Tip sign seems to be working



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I printed out a label that simply says “All tips are greatly appreciated” and placed it on the center of my dashboard, just above the radio. Did this two days ago

Before doing that I was getting tips from 10 to 15 percent of my riders. 

The first day 40% of my riders tipped either cash or in app Yesterday it was 50%. 

Could be it’s the time of the year? Holidays and all, but it seems to be working. 

Nearly every rider that had commented on it has tipped. 

Just sayin.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Good for you. If it ain’t broke don’t fix it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Could be the time of the year, but who knows. I was just noticing that about 75% of my rides have given a tip in the last 2 weeks which is way above usual. Happy Holidays and keep the tips coming!


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Lucky you! I had a pax the other day going to the airport who apologized for not having cash on hand. Told him

"You can do it on the app"

Few mins later...... NO TIP!!!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Since posting this this morning, 2 more tips came in from yesterday. ‘‘Twas a good day with over 50% tip rate. 

I was also concerned that it might generate some low star ratings. So far it’s all been 5s


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Hitting 50% on tips as well. Received a Pax email from Uber talking about tipping the driver after the ride. I think this is also helping. Could be the holidays, but a reminder to tip your driver never hurts.


----------

